# Cell phone killing bees - More snake oil



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is a new article... That cell phones are killing bees:

Cell phones signals really are killing the bees study shows

I love the part that says the bees will not return to their hive if there is a cell phone nearby. Really? :scratch:


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

One part of the article talks about how the bees are affected when a call is in progresss vs. standby mode, then another part says it corroborates a report that says the phone just has to be "nearby". Someone is an idiot.

My cell phone is often with me, I use it to take pictures of the hives and bees. I also sometimes am involved with a call while working the bees (hands-free with a blue-tooth earwig). It doesn't seem to bother my bees at all. Imagine, in just a few years I have evolved cell-phone resistant bees. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

it must be true it is on the internet.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

That study is 5 years old, I wonder what Mr. Favres researching now? I had a neighbor where I keep my bees ask me to to help stop a cell tower from going in. She kept mentioning it is bad for my bees. I told her I don't think I can back her up on that statement. I don' want a cell tower in my neighborhood, but I don't live there. I do like being able to use my phone while I am at this out yard.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

What twaddle!

Enj.


----------

